# Bathtub cleaner



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, I would like to ask what you guys would suggest me for bathtub cleaning? I have really hard to remove black stains, and I have tried with Cilit bang and it did quite good job but not removed everything.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it's mould or mildew this works pretty well ASTONISH MOULD & MILDEW REMOVER 750ML: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools if it's lime scale scroll down the page and they have a lime scale remover showing.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

joeten said:


> If it's mould or mildew this works pretty well ASTONISH MOULD & MILDEW REMOVER 750ML: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools if it's lime scale scroll down the page and they have a lime scale remover showing.


Thank you, its pretty cheap so I will try it


----------

